# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Περίεργο πρόβλημα με σύνδεση ράδιο-cd

## kostas stathopoulos

καλημέρα. έχω ένα ράδιο-cd αυτοκινήτου και το τροφοδοτώ με τροφοδοτικό. Η σύνδεση που έχω κάνει είναι να παίρνει ρεύμα στο κίτρινο καλώδιο που είναι για τις μνήμες από μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 12volt 9ΑΗ στην οποία έχω συνδέσει και μια λεντοταινία με κατανάλωση 0,50A. Tο κόκκινο καλώδιο του ραδιοφώνου το έχω συνδέσει στην 12αρα γραμμή του τροφοδοτικού. Ενώ όλα είναι μια χαρά δηλαδή όταν κλείνω το τροφοδοτικό το ράδιο κλείνει αλλά μου διατηρεί τους σταθμούς αφού παίρνει συνέχεια τάση το κίτρινο καλώδιο από την μπαταρία. Μέχρι να ανοίξω το τροφοδοτικό το ράδιο δεν ανάβει κάτι που είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Όταν όμως τσιτώνω αρκετά το ράδιο στην ένταση βλέπω ότι η λεντοταινία ανοιβοσβήνει. Γιατί γίνεται αυτό αφού η μόνη δουλειά της μπαταρίας είναι να κρατάει τους σταθμούς όταν κλείσω το τροφοδοτικό? Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές μήνυμα.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Κάποιος???????????????

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Έκανες φωτορυθμικό χωρίς έξοδα.  :Biggrin: 

Μάλλον πρόβλημα γείωσης, μήπως έχεις κοινή;;;

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Στο ράδιο έρχονται 2 γειώσεις. Μία από την μπαταρία και άλλη μία από το τροφοδοτικό. Είναι λάθος? Αν ναι πως είναι το σωστό

----------


## george Mp

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το κιτρινο να παιρνει μονο για τη μνημη, δοκιμασε να δωσεις στο κιτρινο μαζι με το κοκκινο ρευμα να δεις τι θα κανει οταν θα ανεβασεις ενταση.

----------


## atlaspc

το τροφοδοτικό σου ποσα amp είναι; υποθετω πως δεν επαρκει να τροφοδοτίσει σε μεγάλη ένταση και συμπληρώνει απο την μπαταρία με αποτέλεσμα να διμιουργειται πτώση τάσης και να αναβοσβήνει το led.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Το τροφοδοτικό λέει +12v1 -> 14Amp  και +12v2 -> 16Amp. Ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι είναι για να κρατάει τις μνήμες.

Επίσης αν την ώρα που είναι ανοιχτό το ράδιο βγάλω το κίτρινο τότε το ράδιο σβήνει.
Πιό μετά θα κοιτάξω και τις γειώσεις.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το κιτρινο να παιρνει μονο για τη μνημη, δοκιμασε να δωσεις στο κιτρινο μαζι με το κοκκινο ρευμα να δεις τι θα κανει οταν θα ανεβασεις ενταση.



Αν συνδέσω το κίτρινο με το κόκκινο θα φύγει από την μπαταρία το κίτρινο και δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Δε νομίζω πως είναι περίεργο. Μια φορά που μέτραγα με αμπερόμετρο το κιτρινο και το κόκκινο αν θυμάμαι καλά το κίτρινο ήταν αυτό που τράναγε το ρεύμα. Έχεις αμπερόμετρο να μετρήσεις το κόκκινο; Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν τραβάς σχεδόν τίποτα από το τροφοδοτικό αλλά δουλεύεις από την μπαταρία.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Δε νομίζω πως είναι περίεργο. Μια φορά που μέτραγα με αμπερόμετρο το κιτρινο και το κόκκινο αν θυμάμαι καλά το κίτρινο ήταν αυτό που τράναγε το ρεύμα. Έχεις αμπερόμετρο να μετρήσεις το κόκκινο; Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν τραβάς σχεδόν τίποτα από το τροφοδοτικό αλλά δουλεύεις από την μπαταρία.



Όντως στο κόκκινο δεν έδειχνε τίποτα.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Λοιπών αυτά που έκανα ήταν να ενώσω και τα 4 κίτρινα καλώδια στο τροφοδοτικό και τα μαύρα μεταξύ τους.  Έφτιαξα τα καλώδια με τα φισάκια στην μπαταρία που ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι. Το πρόβλημα συνέχισε να το κάνει. Όταν όμως συνέδεα ένα ένα τα ηχεία κάνοντας δοκιμές μέχρι που τα συνέδεσα όλα και το δοκίμασα σταμάτησε να το κάνει ( ή μάλλον το κάνει πάραααααααα πολύ λίγο). Τι συμπέρασμα βγαίνει?

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Γιατί γίνεται αυτό? Εγώ θέλω τα πολλά ampere να τα τραβάει από το τροφοδοτικό.

Ενημερωτικά, μιλάμε για το http://www.sony.gr/support/el/product/CDX-GT220

----------


## spiroscfu

Κάνε το έτσι

radiocd.jpg

για διόδους βάλε ότι θέλεις, υπόψιν για να δουλέψει σωστά θέλει η μπαταρία να έχει λίγο μικρότερη τάση από το τροφοδοτικό (δυο με τρεις εκατοντάδες mV).

αν δεν θέλεις να σβήνει όταν κλείνεις το τροφοδοτικό, βραχυκύκλωσε την D2.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Κάνε το έτσι
> 
> radiocd.jpg
> 
> για διόδους βάλε ότι θέλεις, υπόψιν για να δουλέψει σωστά θέλει η μπαταρία να έχει λίγο μικρότερη τάση από το τροφοδοτικό (δυο με τρεις εκατοντάδες mV).
> 
> αν δεν θέλεις να σβήνει όταν κλείνεις το τροφοδοτικό, βραχυκύκλωσε την D2.




Χρειάζεται πλακέτα για το παραπάνω κύκλωμα? Θα το παρακολουθήσω και αν το ξανακάνει θα το κάνω. Τι διόδους να πάρω?

----------


## spiroscfu

Για δυο διόδους θα φτιάξεις πλακέτα, βάλε ότι θέλεις στην θέση της D1 και κάποια που να αντέχει 5 με 10Α στην θέση της D2.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Για δυο διόδους θα φτιάξεις πλακέτα, βάλε 1N4001



Αν τις κολλήσω στον αέρα και τις κλείσω σε ένα μικρό κουτί? Εγώ αυτό που θέλω είναι τραβάει το πολύ ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό και η μπαταρία να κρατάει τους σταθμούς όταν θα κλείνω το τροφοδοτικό. Την μπαταρία την έχω συνέχεια πάνω σε αυτόν http://www.cosmotronic.gr/products/details/175.html τον φορτιστή, οπότε έχω συνέχεια τάση 13,23 volt ενώ το τροφοδοτικό δίνει 12,17 volt. Τι κάνουμε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?

----------


## spiroscfu

Δοκίμασε με ρελέ 

radiocd.jpg

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Δοκίμασε με ρελέ 
> 
> radiocd.jpg



Φαίνεται πιο απλό. Ρελέ εναλλαγής είναι αυτό?

Που θα βρω ρελέ 12volt? Τα καταστήματα με ηλεκτρονικά πχ Γιαννακόπουλος πουλάνε? Να τονίσω ότι όταν το ραδιόφωνο είναι ανοιχτό και αποσυνδέσω το κίτρινο καλώδιο τότε αυτό σβήνει?

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Άντε βρε παιδιά. Πείτε μου τι ρελέ είναι αυτό για να το αγοράσω από βδομάδα.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Παιδιά????????????????????????

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Μήπως καταντάς κουραστικός; Χωρίς παρεξήγηση δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου απαντήσει κάποιος απλά έτσι χειροτερεύεις την κατάσταση.

Πάντως καλή ιδέα με το ρελέ. Έτσι όταν έχεις κλειστό το τροφοδοτικό το κίτρινο θα συνδέεται με την μπαταρία και μόλις ανοίξεις το τροφοδοτικό και οπλίσει το ρελέ τότε κίτρινο και κόκκινο θα συνδέονται στο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Μήπως καταντάς κουραστικός; Χωρίς παρεξήγηση δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου απαντήσει κάποιος απλά έτσι χειροτερεύεις την κατάσταση.




συγνώμη για αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Πάντως καλή ιδέα με το ρελέ. Έτσι όταν έχεις κλειστό το τροφοδοτικό το κίτρινο θα συνδέεται με την μπαταρία και μόλις ανοίξεις το τροφοδοτικό και οπλίσει το ρελέ τότε κίτρινο και κόκκινο θα συνδέονται στο τροφοδοτικό.



Την ιδέα του ρελέ μου την έδωσε ο spiroscfu. Απλώς θέλω μια επιβεβαίωση για το αν θα χρησιμοποιΐσω ρελέ εναλλαγής.

----------


## antonis

Χρησιμοποίησε ένα απλό ρελε στα 12ν. Μην ξεχάσεις την δίοδο στο ρελέ και ένα πυκνωτή 1000μf/12v μεταξύ κίτρινο και μαύρο.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Χρησιμοποίησε ένα απλό ρελε στα 12ν. Μην ξεχάσεις την δίοδο στο ρελέ και ένα πυκνωτή 1000μf/12v μεταξύ κίτρινο και μαύρο.



Τελικά θα το κάνω με ρελέ εναλλαγής και με μια δίοδο. Μου φαίνεται πιο απλό και έχω και στο μυαλό μου τον τρόπο που θα το κάνω.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> συγνώμη για αυτό



Εμένα δε με πειράζει απλά νομίζω πως απωθείς αρκετούς από το να σου απαντήσουν. 




> Χρησιμοποίησε ένα απλό ρελε στα 12ν. Μην ξεχάσεις την δίοδο στο ρελέ και ένα πυκνωτή 1000μf/12v μεταξύ κίτρινο και μαύρο.



Για να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς, ο πυκνωτής τι ρολο θα παίζει εκεί;

Κώστα οποιοδήποτε ρελέ με πηνίο 12VDC και με επαφές COM, NC, NO πιστεύω θα σου κάνει. (εφόσον οι επαφές του αντέχουν κάμποσα αμπερ αν και δε νομίζω να βρεις ρελέ που να αντέχει λιγότερο απο 7-10 αμπερ οπότε θα είσαι σίγουρα καλυμμένος σε αυτο το θεμα  :Razz:  )

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Συζητώντας εχθές το πρόβλημα με έναν φίλο μου κάναμε κάποιες προσθήκες στο σχέδιο του spiroscfu. Ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και κίτρινο καλώδιο του ραδιοφώνου θα μπει μια δίοδος γιατί όταν το κόκκινο καλώδιο παίρνει ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό να δίνει κιόλας στο κίτρινο ενώ όταν το κίτρινο παίρνει από την μπαταρία ρεύμα (για να κρατάει τους σταθμούς) να  μπλοκάρει η δίοδος και να μην δίνει ρεύμα στο κόκκινο. Επίσης ανάμεσα στο κίτρινο και μαύρο καλώδιο του ραδιοφώνου θα μπει μια αντίσταση και ένας πυκνωτής για δίνει λίγο ρεύμα την ώρα που θα γίνεται η αλλαγή των επαφών. Παραθέτω το σχέδιο με τις προσθήκες.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Καλά την ώρα της εναλλαγής η διακοπή θα είναι τόσο μικρή που δε νομίζω να προλαβαίνει να χάσει τη μνήμη.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Καλά την ώρα της εναλλαγής η διακοπή θα είναι τόσο μικρή που δε νομίζω να προλαβαίνει να χάσει τη μνήμη.



Θα το δοκιμάσω χωρίς πυκνωτή και βλέπουμε.

----------


## spiroscfu

Όπα έχασα επεισόδια 





> Μην ξεχάσεις  την δίοδο στο ρελέ και ένα πυκνωτή 1000μf/12v μεταξύ κίτρινο και  μαύρο.



Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζονται γιατί το τροφοδοτικό δεν θα κόψει άμεσα (υπάρχουν οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης) και έτσι η δίοδος θα κάθεται άπραγη,
και πυκνωτής υπάρχει μέσα στο ραδιοcd έτσι και αλλιώς, (ο μέγιστος χρόνος εναλλαγής θα είναι ~20mS).

Παρόλα αυτά είναι μια σωστή παρατήρηση και δεν θα το χαλούσε να μπουν.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Όπα έχασα επεισόδια 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζονται γιατί το τροφοδοτικό δεν θα κόψει άμεσα (υπάρχουν οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης) και έτσι η δίοδος θα κάθεται άπραγη,
> και πυκνωτής υπάρχει μέσα στο ραδιοcd έτσι και αλλιώς, (ο μέγιστος χρόνος εναλλαγής θα είναι ~20mS).
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά είναι μια σωστή παρατήρηση και δεν θα το χαλούσε να μπουν.



Από βδομάδα ξεκινάω να το φτιάξω.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

μια τελευταία ερώτηση για επιβεβαίωση. Το ρελέ εναλλαγής έχει τις επαφές 85-86 (πηνίο) και 30-87-87a (οπλισμός).

Στο 85-86 θα δίνω τάση από το τροφοδοτικό. 87 θα μπει το τροφοδοτικό και στο 87a θα μπει η μπαταρία. Στην έξοδο (30) θα φύγουν 2 καλώδια ένα καλώδιο για το κίτρινο και ένα καλώδιο για το κόκκινο στο ράδιο. Όταν θα ανοίγω το τροφοδοτικό θα βγάζει off την μπαταρία (όπως θέλω), όταν όμως κλείνω το τροφοδοτικό θα μπαίνει η μπαταρία αλλά λόγο κοινής σύνδεσης στο pin 30 το ράδιο θα παραμένει ανοιχτό κάτι που δεν θέλω. Οπότε η δίοδος (λόγο κοινής σύνδεσης στο pin 30) θα είναι άχρηστη. Οπότε σκέφτηκα να μην βάλω την δίοδο αλλά ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο καλώδιο του ραδιοφώνου να βάλω ένα απλό ρελέ το οποίο θα οπλίζεται και θα ξεοπλίζεται μαζί με το εναλλαγής. Είναι λάθος η ιδέα μου?

Το pin 30 ξέρω ότι κανονικά είναι για είσοδος ρεύματος αλλά τώρα θα κάνω κάποια αλλαγή.

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Αρχικά εγω θα λεγα να μη βάλεις τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το αρχικό σχέδιο που σου δόθηκε με το 1 ρελέ.
Από το 30 δεν πας και στο κίτρινο και στο κόκκινο. Μόνο στο κίτρινο του ραδιοφώνου πας.

Το κόκκινο πάει στην 87 μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Αρχικά εγω θα λεγα να μη βάλεις τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το αρχικό σχέδιο που σου δόθηκε με το 1 ρελέ.
> Από το 30 δεν πας και στο κίτρινο και στο κόκκινο. Μόνο στο κίτρινο του ραδιοφώνου πας.
> 
> Το κόκκινο πάει στην 87 μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό.



Ωραία. και από το 87a τι θα φύγει αφού θα χρησιμοποιήσω ρελέ εναλλαγής.


Για κάποιο λόγο μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολο να κάνω αυτό που είπα στο post #32

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.Τα πήρα τα ρελέ και τα έφτιαξα μια χαρά. Παρατήρησα όσο άκουγα δυνατά τα ρελέ είχαν ζεσταθεί λίγο. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? τελικά πυκνωτή δεν έβαλα γιατί μέχρι να αφοπλίσει το ρελέ προλαβαίνει και τα κρατάει οπότε είμαι κομπλέ

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Σορρυ δεν το είχα δει νωρίτερα. Το 87a πάει στο + της μπαταρίας σου. (αν και λογικά θα το βρήκες αφού είπες ότι το έφτιαξες  :Razz:  ) 

Ναι εννοείται ότι ζεστένονται. Το πηνίο ζεστένεται άρα είτε ακούς δυνατά είτε όχι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχει (εκτός αν δεν αντέχουν οι επαφές του τα αμπερ που περνάς, αν και στη δική σου περίπτωση αν έχεις το ρελέ που φαντάζομαι τότε δεν έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα)

*Τα* ρελέ; (πόσα; ) τι ακριβώς έκανες τελικά; Κάτι πιο απλό από αυτό με 1 ρελέ δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πάντως.
radiocd.jpg

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Σορρυ δεν το είχα δει νωρίτερα. Το 87a πάει στο + της μπαταρίας σου. (αν και λογικά θα το βρήκες αφού είπες ότι το έφτιαξες  ) 
> 
> Ναι εννοείται ότι ζεστένονται. Το πηνίο ζεστένεται άρα είτε ακούς δυνατά είτε όχι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχει (εκτός αν δεν αντέχουν οι επαφές του τα αμπερ που περνάς, αν και στη δική σου περίπτωση αν έχεις το ρελέ που φαντάζομαι τότε δεν έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα)
> 
> *Τα* ρελέ; (πόσα; ) τι ακριβώς έκανες τελικά; Κάτι πιο απλό από αυτό με 1 ρελέ δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πάντως.
> radiocd.jpg




χρησιμοποίησα 2 ρελέ. Ένα εναλλαγής και ένα απλό. Στο εναλλαγής  έχει συνδεθεί στην μια επαφή το τροφοδοτικό στην άλλη η μπαταρία και από την άλλη επαφή φεύγουν το κίτρινο και κόκκινο καλώδιο του ραδιοφώνου. Το απλό ρελέ έχει μπει ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο καλώδιο και διεγείρεται μαζί με το εναλλαγής έτσι ώστε να μην ανάβει το ράδιο (λόγο κοινής επαφής στο κόκκινο και κίτρινο καλώδιο) όταν αναλαμβάνει η μπαταρία.


Τα ρελέ αντέχουν 16amp το ένα και 10 amp το άλλο.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Βρε συ μήπως μπερδεύεις κάτι στο σχέδιο; Ενώσεις υπάρχουν μόνο όπου υπάρχει μαυρισμένη τελίτσα. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω που βλέπεις κοινή επαφη σε κίτρινο/κόκκινο.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Βρε συ μήπως μπερδεύεις κάτι στο σχέδιο; Ενώσεις υπάρχουν μόνο όπου υπάρχει μαυρισμένη τελίτσα. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω που βλέπεις κοινή επαφη σε κίτρινο/κόκκινο.




To rele που πήρα έχει πέντε επαφές. Δύο του πηνίου και τρεις του οπλισμού. Στις μαύρες κουκκίδες δίνω το ρεύμα για τον οπλισμό, στην καφέ κουκκίδα έχω συνδέσει την μπαταρία, στην πράσινη κουκκίδα το τροφοδοτικό και στην μπλε φεύγουν τα καλώδια για το ράδιο. Πάντως το κύκλωμα δουλεύει μια χαρά γιατί όταν έχω ανοιχτώ το τροφοδοτικό και βγάλω την μπαταρία δεν σβήνει (κάτι που ήθελα) και όταν κλείνω το τροφοδοτικό κρατάει τους σταθμούς χωρίς να ανάβει το ράδιο ((λόγο του δεύτερου ρελέ ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο καλώδιο του ραδιοφώνου το οποίο οπλίζει μαζί με το εναλλαγής) κάτι που ήθελα πάλι).

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Ναι δεν αντιλλέγω στο ότι δουλεύει, άλλωστε εσύ το έχεις μπροστά σου και το βλέπεις να λειτουργεί  :Razz:  απλά με βάση το αρχικό σχέδιο που σου δώσανε εδώ μου φαίνεται περιττό το επιπλέον ρελέ.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Ναι δεν αντιλλέγω στο ότι δουλεύει, άλλωστε εσύ το έχεις μπροστά σου και το βλέπεις να λειτουργεί  απλά με βάση το αρχικό σχέδιο που σου δώσανε εδώ μου φαίνεται περιττό το επιπλέον ρελέ.



Αφού δουλεύει μια χαρά. Έτσι και αλλιώς και για τα δύο ρελέ έδωσα 4 €. Στο δεύτερο ρελέ θα φτιάξω μια παράκαμψη με διακόπτη έτσι ώστε αν χαλάσει το τροφοδοτικό να μπορέσω  να το δουλέψω με την μπαταρία.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα. Ξεθάβω το θέμα και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Στο υπάρχων κύκλωμα άλλαξα το sony radio cd με ένα fu radio usb και την ώρα που ξεοπλίζουν τα ρελέ για να μπει η μπαταρία το ράδιο χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις. Δοκίμασα έναν πυκνωτή 16volt 3300μf αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Πως μπορώ να λύσω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Αν κάποιος μπορεί και θέλει να με βοηθήσει του είμαι υπόχρεος.  :Smile:

----------


## Dbnn

Το κιτρινο καλωδιο του ραδιο δεν ειναι μονο για τις μνημες. Ειναι ολη η καταναλωση (εσωτ. Ενισχυτης κλπ) και μνημες. Το κοκκινο καλωδιο ειναι ουσιαστικα το remote του η αλλιως το on off. 
Θα φτιαξεις ενα τροφοδοτικο αλλα με κατι σαν isolator για την μπαταρια, δηλαδη οταν αναβει το τροφοδοτικο η μπαταρια θα φορτιζεται απο το τροφοδοτικο και οταν αυτο ειναι κλειστο τοτε θα υπαρχει ταση να σου κραταει τις μνημες.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

To manual λέει πως το κίτρινο καλώδιο είναι για τις μνήμες. Δες τη σύνδεση που έχω κάνει και μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρά όπως θέλω  και με τα δύο ραδιόφωνα απλά με το δεύτερο την ώρα που αφοπλίζει το ρελέ χάνει αμέσως τις μνήμες σε αντίθεση με το παλιό.  Το παλιό είχε ένα πυκνωτή μεγάλο μέσα και γιαυτά τα δευτερόλεπτα 1-2 μέχρι να μπει η μπαταρία κράταγε τις μνήμες. Το τωρινό δεν έχει κάποιο πυκνωτή γιαυτη την δουλειά.

----------


## Dbnn

Δεν μπορω να δω συννημενα μπαινω απο το κινητο. Σου λεω απλα τι λεει ο κανονας στα χρωματα των καλωδιων. Απο κει κ περα θα μπω μετα απο το pc και θα δω την συνδεσμολογια σου.

----------

kostas stathopoulos (27-06-15)

----------


## Dbnn

Είδα το σχεδιάγραμμά σου, μπορεί να ακουστεί ανόητο αλλά μήπως έχεις συνδέσει ανάποδα το ρελέ? Δοκίμασες να κάνεις μια σκάτζα την σύνδεση τροφοδοτικό με μπαταρία?

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Αυτή την στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι πως είναι η σύνδεση γιατί δεν το χω  μπροστά μου αλλά είναι 100% σωστή η σύνδεση. Μόλις ανοίγω το τροφοδοτικό οπλίζει το ρελέ και ρεύμα παίρνω από το τροφοδοτικό και όταν κλείνω το τροφοδοτικό ξε-οπλίζει το ρελέ και ρεύμα παίρνω από την μπαταρία. Απλά φαίνεται πως το f&u που έχω βάλει είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο και αυτά τα δευτερόλεπτα που θέλει για να γίνει η αλλαγή από το τροφοδοτικό στην μπαταρία σε αντίθεση με το παλιό sony που είχα και ένα jvc που δοκίμασα τα οποία αυτά τα δευτερόλεπτα που θέλει για να γίνει η αλλαγή από το τροφοδοτικό στην μπαταρία έχουν ένα πυκνωτή μέσα και δίνει λίγο ρεύμα για να μην χαθούν οι σταθμοί.


Σκέφτομαι να βάλω έναν πυκνωτή πυκνωτή 1000μf/12v μεταξύ κίτρινου και μαύρου. Λογικά θα λύσει το πρόβλημα ε?  Ρίξε και μια ματιά στην 3 σελίδα να δεις τι λένε για τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## Dbnn

Βάλε και μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή σε μF αλλά όχι κάτω απο 16volt....

Δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να το δοκιμάσεις.
Μάλλον "αδειάζει" αμέσως το fujitsu και για αυτό χάνει μνήμες, τα "παλιά" sony είχαν πυκνωτή στην τροφοδοσία περίπου 2200μF/16v αν θυμάμαι καλά όπως και τα περισσότερα JVC.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

f&u είναι το ράδιο όχι fujitsu. Γιατί όχι κάτω από 16volt

----------


## Dbnn

Fujitsu united. 
Γιατι κατω απο 16volt ειναι οριακα και θα σκασει αργα η γρηγορα.

----------

kostas stathopoulos (28-06-15)

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα. Δοκίμασα με τον πυκνωτή και το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι το κίτρινο καλώδιο δεν πρέπει να μένει χωρίς ρεύμα ούτε για ένα δευτερόλεπτο. Αυτό που σκέφτηκα είναι να φέρω άλλο ένα καλώδιο από την μπαταρία το οποίο θα το ελέγχω με διακόπτη και θα το συνδέω απευθείας στο κίτρινο καλώδιο έτσι ώστε όταν γίνεται η αλλαγή από το τροφοδοτικό στην μπαταρία να παίρνει για λίγο διάστημα το ράδιο ρεύμα από αυτό το καλώδιο.

----------


## Dbnn

Οκ. Γιατι λοιπον να μην μενει το τροφοδοτικο ανοιχτο συνεχεια;
Δεν βρησκω λογο να το αποφευγεις..

----------

kostas stathopoulos (30-06-15)

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

είναι τροφοδοτικό  υπολογιστή  κι είναι πιο και ανοιβοσβηνει μόνο του και δεν το εμπιστεύομαι

----------


## Dbnn

Μετασχηματιστης 230->10vac 5εως 10Α, μια γεφυρα ανορθωσης, 2 πυκνωτες 3300μF και εναν 100nF παραλληλα και τελειωσες.

----------

kostas stathopoulos (30-06-15)

----------


## makis 20

> είναι τροφοδοτικό  υπολογιστή  κι είναι πιο και ανοιβοσβηνει μόνο του και δεν το εμπιστεύομαι



Καλησπερα θα ηθελα και εγω να κανω αυτο που εκανες  μπορεις να μου στειλεις  το σχεδιο και τι πραγματα  θα χρειαστω?  ευχαριστω

----------

